# what kind of wood is this?



## jsmith78 (Aug 9, 2010)

I am in western washington.  I cut down this tree for  someone.  I think it is some variety of a dogwood.  The main trunk of the tree went straight up and did not branch off into a V.  About 20 to 30 feet up the tree is where the first set of branches were.  Looks similar to an alder in shape.  Can anyone Identify it and can I use it for smoking.


----------



## abigail4476 (Aug 9, 2010)

Try this wizard to identify your tree:

http://www.oplin.org/tree/


----------



## abigail4476 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hickory?  Buckeye?  Chestnut?  lol...I love mysteries, but I don't think I'm qualified to solve this one.  Jerry (pineywoods) should have an educated opinion.  :)


----------



## alelover (Aug 10, 2010)

Does it grow any kind of nut?


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 10, 2010)

Do you have a picture from before it was cut down?

Searched the link posted by *Abigail4476* and came up with Hackberry, here's the results-

http://www.oplin.org/tree/fact pages/hackberry/hackberry.html


----------



## alelover (Aug 10, 2010)

That bark and leaves looks more like hickory.

http://www.mrsoshouse.com/plants/image/hicknutclose.jpg


----------



## jsmith78 (Aug 10, 2010)

I didn't take any pics of it before I cut it down.  I don't know if it flowers, bears fruit or nuts or how it seeds.  My father-in-law is gonna compare it to a willow tree and a cottonwood tree he has on his property.  Thanks for the suggestions keep them coming.  It is most definitely a mystery.  It has to be native to washington state, because it was in a remote area that has only been occupied in the last 10yrs or so.


----------



## jsmith78 (Aug 12, 2010)

Mystery solved!!!  It is a narrowleaf cottonwood tree.  My father in-law has several growing on his property.  From what I read it doesn't really have much of a flavor to it for smoking (less than alder).  I might dry out a few chunks and try it out.


----------



## alelover (Aug 13, 2010)

Might make a good fuel wood. Glad you solved the mystery.


----------

